# Per PHP den Seitentitel ändern?



## KristophS (20. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe da ein Problem
Also ich includiere die header.php und die footer.php Datei.
In der header.php Datei steht auch der Titel.
Nun möchte ich ,am besten per PHP,den Seitentitel ändern ,da ich mit switch und case und $_GET die Restlichen Seiten benutze.
D.h. ich möchte nachträglich ,wenn man ?site=irgendwas betritt,
den Namen in "Irgendwas" ändern.
Hoffe ich habe es einigermassen klar gemacht


----------



## melmager (20. Mai 2004)

Also nachträglich geht bei PHP nix 

demo.php?site=irgendwas

wenn die Seite so aufgerufen wird kannst du beim Aufruf den Namen beim Seitenaufbau ändern.


```
echo "<title>".$_REQUEST['site']."</title>";
```


----------



## KristophS (20. Mai 2004)

Erstmal danke für deine Lösung.
bedingt ist sie schon das was ich suche aber eben nur bedingt.
Du sagtest bei PHP,
Ich will jetzt keinen neuen Thread im JS Forum aufmachen ,daher frage ich mal
hier : Gäbe es eine Möglichkeit mit js?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Mai 2004)

Mit javascript geht das nachträglich per
	
	
	



```
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
document.title="<?php echo $_REQUEST['site']; ?>";
//-->
</script>
```
 ....wobei sich mir der Sinn dessen nicht so recht erschliesst. Wenn du den Titel bereits in PHP verfügbar hast, warum willst du ihn dann nicht gleich damit in das Dokument schreiben?... Javascript  kann man immerhin deaktivieren-PHP nicht.


----------



## honeyboy (21. Mai 2004)

Wenn er ein Frameset hat und die Sites in einem Frame einzeln lädt wird immer nur der Titel des gesamten Sets gezeigt - Seiteaufrufe in einzelnen Teilen bringen nichts. Der Titel würde sich erst ändern, wenn er die Seite außerhalb des Framesets aufrufen würde.

Jetzt will er aber die Site in einem eigenen Frame laden und gleichzeitig den Titel entsprechend umändern - das wird sich mit PHP nicht regeln lassen, da er dazu die Frameset-Datei umändern müsste...


----------



## low-group (21. Mai 2004)

Was is wenn du in deinen Dateien jedesmal oben dies reinmachst:

$filname ="irgendwas";

und in deiner header.php titel = $filename


----------



## honeyboy (21. Mai 2004)

Vermutlich wird die header.php aber vor der Content-Site aufgerufen, weshalb die Variable zur Laufzeit noch nicht definiert sein sollte.


----------



## KristophS (21. Mai 2004)

Hehe also ,
Ich will das ändern da der Content ,wie Honeyboy richtig erkannt hat ,
erst nach dem Header Teil geladen wird ,und der ist mehr oder weniger statisch daher kapiere ich das (noch ;D) nicht so ganz wie ich das mit ner Variablen realisiern sollte, werde mal JS ausprobiern ,haben die mesiten ja aktiviert und sonst isset Ja nur n kleiner Schönheitsfehler


----------

